# The hoff



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I know this might not be Halloween related but it sure is scary!!!LOL


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

haha nice.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

go away Hoff..i dont have any booze!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Dad used to buy alot of those Crime Magazines in the 1950's and one time we noticed that quite a few maniac-serial killers back then were what could be considered "Handsome Young Men", who logically wouldn't "Have" to be doing such things to get what they needed, if you know what I mean?
Maybe they just figured their pretty faces would get them off, let them "walk"?
For some strange reason movies and tv used to always have stories illustrating the old moral of not trusting the goofy, old, creepy-looking person because they are evil!
Sort of leaves that field wide open for Mr. Prettyboy.
Prejudices against the homely are eternal and very sad.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I was watching Dodgeball (movie) the other night and Hoff was shouting at the one dodgeball team in German...pretty funny.

I'm not a big Hoff fan but I do appreciate his way of not taking himself too seriously...

(prime example, surfboard scene in Spongebob Squarepants movie...lol)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay... that was freaky.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

He will Hoff and Poff and and blow your house down.......and then drink all your booze.


----------

